# Berklee Jazz Harmony Books online



## RgAscendant (Mar 27, 2007)

I found this from a poster on the Ultimate Guitar forums, so many thanks to him.

Awesome find, very useful read!

(I hope this hasn't been posted before! )


----------



## Grom (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome dude ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 27, 2007)

thank


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks man, I'll have to check this out later.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2007)

This is awesome, but since these are the textbooks for the Berkley Harmony 1-4 courses this probably has wider interest outside of the Jazz section...


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks alot, just scanned through a bit and seems to cover a few of the areas that I need help on. Who needs formal training when you have teh intarnetz?


----------



## yespleasevicar (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah that was me on UG who posted that link, hello there haha.


----------

